# Bench as-built



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I was asked to build a deck around part of the structure I'm helping frame. The man in charge thought bench seating in place of handrails would be a good idea. 

I have measured a bench I found outside one of the buildings here. 

If y'all have any other suggested designs, I am open to them. 

This one has a 21 degree back slope. It feels like it's at the limit of recline. It's pretty comfortable....the seat part could be a bit longer though.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

attached PDF


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Long as it holds your bum, I consider it a good bench!


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Here's 2 that I made for the old lady.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

A bench does not replace a railing. Generally, a bench at the location of a required railing requires a back that meets minimum railing height above the bench portion. Of course you will still need to deal with any ladder-effect issues with the back construction. 

Many years ago benches worked fine for railings. Codes have become far more restrictive. Check yours.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

First off, I'm sure there are others here that have done more bench's than me, but I have been through the process a few times way back in the day. The ones I did ended up with the seat height a bit lower, somewhere around 17", with a 1" front to back slope. To me, the seat slope is very important. Without it, it feels like I want to slide off it. With a seat slope, the back don't have to slope as much. 
In the end, it comes down to what the priorities are. Astetics, or function.
Joe


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Neat idea.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, you have to be careful. The codes have changed in many areas and in some, the railing height now starts at the bench top. Railing height is also now 42" in many areas. That makes for a fairly high seat height.

That said, here are a couple that we have done in the past. Bench height is around 18" and back slopes at about 20 deg.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Mark,
Very nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

thom said:


> A bench does not replace a railing. Generally, a bench at the location of a required railing requires a back that meets minimum railing height above the bench portion. Of course you will still need to deal with any ladder-effect issues with the back construction.
> 
> Many years ago benches worked fine for railings. Codes have become far more restrictive. Check yours.



he is in Afghanistan, Thom, don't think codes come into play. he is helping build these for our fighting men to relax in.:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If bench is being used instead of the railing... the back of the bench should be 36" from the seat up serving as a guard... That is, if the height of the deck required to have a railing.

The back is leaning to much IMO, I scanned into Sketchup and traced that drawing, there is 112 degree angle between the seat and the back... It will feel like you sliding all the time.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice work Mark


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Im thinking as deep as the distance from your back to the inside of the knee +/- since some guys are going to have ruck sacks on there back and a notch for the M16/ 203/ saw - if you know what i mean.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Just make sure to check the local codes.....there's prolly a spec for the gun slots...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

thom said:


> A bench does not replace a railing. Generally, a bench at the location of a required railing requires a back that meets minimum railing height above the bench portion. Of course you will still need to deal with any ladder-effect issues with the back construction.
> 
> Many years ago benches worked fine for railings. Codes have become far more restrictive. Check yours.


Thanks Thom. Yeah, we joke around about what it would take to get a code enforcement officer from Kabul to come down here...........:whistling

I just want it structurally sound and safe...........no codes apply here, other than what I think is strong and safe enough.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I built a mock up and had it tested by 7 different-sized folks.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks about right to me! I like the seat slope. How did your testers like it?
Joe


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Everyone except a former Canadian SF guy liked it. The canuck wanted it built metric. (He's actually pretty funny)

I will be integrating the design into the deck (which is only 20 inches above grade) so that there will be covered outdoor seating. There are no plans for this project, and as parts are completed, the people in charge add more structure to the equation - so it's becoming like an addition/new construction project..


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

wallmaxx said:


> I was asked to build a deck around part of the structure I'm helping frame. The man in charge thought bench seating in place of handrails would be a good idea.
> 
> I have measured a bench I found outside one of the buildings here.
> 
> ...


I don't see why that short vertical piece in the center is necessary. I'd think the diagonal piece would provide the support necessary for the back of the bench part?


----------

